# Looking for Big Kudu and Wildebeest



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm working on a hot new coffee table book and I'm desperately looking for HIGH RESOLUTION (+/- 7MB) images of BIG kudu bulls and Wildebeest bulls.

Please let me know if any of you can help.

Regards,

Craig:wink:


----------



## GrootWildJagter (Apr 24, 2008)

i have fotos of wildebeest fighting at night. will go have a look tonight


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

*Big Kudu*

I have several pictures of big Kudu. I just got back from S Africa and will post some tomorrow. What is your definition of a big Kudu? I do not want to embarrass myself.

AKMATT


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

AKMATT said:


> I have several pictures of big Kudu. I just got back from S Africa and will post some tomorrow. What is your definition of a big Kudu? I do not want to embarrass myself.
> 
> AKMATT



Now that's funny....no kidding though...coming from another Alaskan I bet our definition of a big kudu could be some what different than a South African's!:wink:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey ASG doyou want me to post this request on a photographic forum that I am a member of? The images will be top class but not free as some of the photographers are the best in the country.

Ryan


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

www outdoorpages co za


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

AK,

Big = 50+ inches

Bushcat,

I have access to stock photography sites but I was hoping to get something different. Most of those pics have been used a number of times.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Craig you tjop try the link above!!!


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

ASG said:


> AK,
> 
> Big = 50+ inches
> 
> ...


Dang it...that whole size matters thing again LOL


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

http://www.outdoorphoto.co.za/forum/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=551

Its not a stock site its a photographers site, and the photographers are good. 
Let me know and I can post a thread under "Member opportunities" on the site, or just register as there are a lot of images that you could find there.


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

*Big Kudu*

Okay,

Just to let everyone know...Alaskans do things on a much bigger scale. It isn't the size thing usually but in this case it is. I shot a kudu on 7/30/08 that taped bigger than 50" that I shot with OneonOneSafaris. How do I attach a picture?

AKMATT


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

*Big Kudu*

This is a kudu that presented itself on the next to last day of the hunt. My PH, and I were in an elevated blind and you can see the entry hole on his side. The exit hole was 4" lower on the opposite side.

The blind has narrow windows and the PH saw half of this one and was happy to see such a healthy bull. When the bull turned his head, I thought Anton was going to be sick. I told him I would take him as a meat, biltong, animal. He wanted me to because when you need an animal like this to show up for a meat hunt they forget to read their invitation.

OneonOneSafaris.com

AKMATT


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

*Kudu Skulls*

The 51" bull in the prior post is the skull on the right. Take a look at the Kudu skull to the left of it. That is the one I shot on the first day of my hunt. Yep, I got it all on film and have plenty of pictures.

Anton LeRoux takes great care of the habitat on his ranch and only allows bowhunters on his property. He stays with you all of the time and helps you pick out superior animals. I went last year and had 4 qualify for SCI record book and one of them made the top 10. 

This year you can see what I harvested. Three will qualify for the SCI record books and the Kudu skull on the left will be the new #6 Kudu taken with a bow. I was just in the right place at the right time and did my part.

I have to thank Anton LeRoux and OneOnOneSafaris.com for helping me and making this all possible. 

Thanks Again,

AKMATT


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Respect respect AKMATT, this are nice trophys, seems you had a good holiday.
Now a quick question about Anchorage, is Chillcoot Charly & The Great Alaska Bush Company still running ? I was 1998 last time there, after 4 weeks holiday in the bush at the Telaquana Lake.


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

*Chilkoot Charlie's and Bush Company*

Hi Frank,

Yep, those places are still open and my wife doesn't let me go to either! I can't figure that one out.

How has you bow hunting been? I saw the short movie of you whacking a large...no very large boar with your bow. Very Impressive my friend!

AKMATT


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

AKMATT, I can understand you wife:wink:

I hunted the boar and a moufflon with full curl in France early this year. Tomorrow I will fetch the shoulder mount`s from the taxidermy. I will also show some pictures here on S.A. section of AT from this nice trophys.
This year was a very very successful year for me, I hunted 8 animals in S.A. 2 in Europe and now here the hunting saison is still starting.:tongue:

Best regards

Frank

P.S.
next year I hunt in Wisconsin and hope to get a black bear and a whitetail.


----------



## Qiro (Dec 15, 2004)

I have some i think is nice myself..


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Qiro,

I see you are from Norway. Whereabouts in Norway do you live?? I was there in 2000. Visited Trondheim, Bergen and Oslo. Very nice country.


----------



## Qiro (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello Bayfield, i am from a town about 200 km from Trondheim, and yes it is a lovelly country. The only problem is the stupid thing that we can not hunt with a bow here..


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

Big Kudu.

Yep, got him!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

AKMATT said:


> Big Kudu.
> 
> Yep, got him!!


Very nice Kudu. Tell us a bit more.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Very nice Kudu, my respect and congratulation AKMATT :thumbs_up

@ Bossie,
Yesterday I got a mail from Denmark, my crate with seven trophys are arriving there ( inclusive the Impala from Baobab and the other one from Swellendam ).
It seems in end of next week my Trophy wall is full with all my new chaps:wink:


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

*50+"*

Here is the Kudu my close friend shot with African Arrow Safaris this past September. Taped 55 1/2"


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Some nice looking dead kudu there boys.
It's photos of the live ones I'm looking for!:wink:


----------



## Qiro (Dec 15, 2004)

Some more.


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello Boys,

Thought I'd drop you a line and show you another picture of the Kudu I shot in July 2008. He measured 62 7/8 on one side and 62 3/8 on the other. I knew this one was big but didn't think he was this big. I did have to concentrate and not look at his horns as I was breathing pretty hard and very excited. He is the pending #6 or 7 in SCI record books for kudu taken by bow and arrow.

For those of you who live in S Africa, pick up a copy of African Outfitter and take a look at the December/January 2009 issue on page 34. It is a short article and I wrote it very slowly as I know bow hunters have difficulty reading:wink:.

Anyway, for more information you can contact the PH I hunted with. His name is Anton Le Roux and his company is called OneOnOne Safaris.

Web site: www.oneononesafaris.co.za

I will be skipping 2009 and saving my money, and I will return in 2010 with my family.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## drenalin33 (Aug 7, 2008)

AKMATT, that is a fantastic Kudu, Congrats!!!


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

I have to tell you what happened after we recovered this kudu. Anton's dad came to assist and he was silent as a rock. He is very friendly and gregarious so I was a bit confused. I asked him how he was doing and he said, "Matt, I will never see another kudu this big in my lifetime." I thought about that for a bit and the realization began to set in. If he lives there and knows how rare a moment this is, what are the chances I will ever see one of this size again? The chances are not that good.

Anton asked the trackers if they had seen one this big before, and they swore they saw them this big and bigger every week. Anton was laughing as he knew that was not true.

I did get a complete pass through double lung shot on him with a 100 grain Montec head. It worked great and there was not a mark on any of the blades. As I told Anton, that was the best animal I have ever taken, and I was glad I could keep my composure long enough to get the job done.

Go visit their website at www.OneOnOneSafaris.co.za

BTW, I have seen plenty of Kudu there over 55". Smaller operations do have their advantages.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matt, I found no words for this giant:mg:
Congrats, I hope you room is high enough :wink:


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you Karoojager!

I hope everyone realizes that hunting is all about opportunity and sometimes you can keep your nerves under control long enough to be lucky like I was. I have had some amazing times bow hunting and met the most wonderful people you could ever dream to meet. Rifle hunting has been less than rewarding for me since I was 14 and shot a few animals from 200 meters with no problem. Bow hunting is another story! I have failed more times than I have succeeded.

I will post a Mountain goat I harvested in September. It is not an animal you see everyday and it is so much work...I dread not ever doing it again almost as much as doing it again!

I will make a new link for it.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matt, I am very curiously to read the mountain goat story. I know how hard is it to hunt with a bow the gender of wild sheep, especially in the mountains.

In the time when I was for four weeks at the Telaquana lake in Alaska ( probably you know this area ) I saw over a period of 4 days hig up in the mountain a group of dall sheep. The only possibility to hunt one of them was to moving around the mountain, climb him up from the back to the top and do a shoot from the peak. Unfortunately I had only a small game license at this time, because this was it not effort to try this hunt.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

From Yamani.

You owe me Craig. I had to go spend a afternoon in the veldt with friends and a few beers to get this shot. Eish, I always have to do the hard work :teeth: .


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I know he is not a Kudu or Wildebeest but he was worth taking a photo off. 

Hoe groot Phillip?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Awesome pictures Bossie.
The nature at Yamani looks completely different like my last visit.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Awesome pictures Bossie.
> The nature at Yamani looks completely different like my last visit.


Yes Frank, we had quite a bit of rain the last few weeks. The veldt is absolutely beautiful, and the animals stopped coming to the camp in search of food.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice pics Bossie. I'm sure it must have been very difficult spending all that time in the veld with only a handfull of mates & beers to tie you over.
That's also a great B/wildebeest trophy.:teeth:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Yes Frank, we had quite a bit of rain the last few weeks. The veldt is absolutely beautiful, and the animals stopped coming to the camp in search of food.


Bossie, is it possible to burn some pictures of the " green " Yamani and send this to me ?


----------

